# My sincere thanks- Tim Wilson



## Daphne Wilson (7 Mar 2006)

There are not the words in our language to express to all of you how much we appreciate your thoughts, prayers and words of condolence.  I was always proud of Tim and what he did and supported his career every step of the way, but that pride has increased tenfold knowing that he has the admiration of so many fine people.  

Although I would do anything to have my husband back, I cannot regret that he died doing something he loved and something he truly believed in.  The military has as much support from the family of Mcpl. Wilson as what has been extended to us.  Stay safe, all of you but do what you have to do.

Daphne Wilson


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

I cant imagine what what things must be like. I almost lost my dad to an incident a few years ago and I was too young to know better when he was over seas when I was a child.

You, your family and friends have my deepest condolances and my greatest of thanks.


----------



## gate_guard (13 Mar 2006)

This message was emailed to me by Chris Wilson, Tim's brother. I served with Chris in Bosnia. His brother Tim was one of two soldiers killed in the recent LAV rollover in Afghanistan.


"My brother is not coming home. The only comfort I can find is thinking back to the last time i saw him before he left. He was happier than I have ever seen him in my life. He loved PPCLI. He said his section was the best group of soldiers he's ever served with, every last one of them. He told me it was being called the 'body bag ' tour. He was very at ease with the possiblity of not coming back. It was his job.

Things are going to get worse, Tim said the spring would bring bad news. Please, all the soldiers who read this, tell your family how you feel about the CF, and the job you are doing. Tell them its what you WANT. Tell them you know the RISKS.

I can never be the soldier my brother is. He had no fear, and only thought of his buddies. And he chose his destiny

I love you Tim 



Please fwd this message to your friends who are in the forces.

A trust fund has been established for the children of Tim Wilson(Jesse,9 and Sheralynn 13) at Westoba Credit Union, Box 68,Shilo MB,R0K 2A0"


----------



## SuperBeast (3 Jun 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, and the rest of your family.


----------

